# Renkenangeln mit der Hegene



## Hunter (25. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute!
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau ob ich hier mit der Renkenangelei in der richtigen Sparte bin, aber ich denke das es hier am besten passt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nun aber zum Thema. Mein Heimatgewässer, eine größere Talsperre, hat einen super Renkenbestand. Da ich mich mit der Renkenangelei noch nicht besonders gut auskenne, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir hier der ein oder andere einen Tipp geben könnte, wie, wann, wo und womit ich am besten angeln sollte. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus! 
Und viel Petri Heil.
Hunter


----------



## Schulti (25. Januar 2001)

Mich würden die "Renken-Hechte" mehr zusagen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2001)

Angeln mit der Hegene ist ne Sache für sich. Hab das bei nem Profi am Starnberger See miterleben dürfen. 
Gibt grundsätzlich 2 Methoden: Zupfen mit dem Blei und die Posenmontage. Zupfen geht nur vom Boot, Pose auch vom Ufer. 
Für die Posenmontage brauchst Du ne Makrelenpose (son richtig schweres Geschoß) und ca. 50 Gramm Blei am Ende. Darüber die Hegene. Die Tiefe so einstellen, daß die Pose leicht chräg im Wasser steht, das Blei also aufliegt. Bisse erkennt man meist durch umkippen der Pose, da die Renken mit der Nymphe nach oben schwimmen. 
Beim zupfen brauchst Du ne leichte Rute mit extrem empfindlicher Spitze. Endblei zwischen 3 und 10 Gramm, je nach Tiefe. Hegene darf ruhig 4 m lang sein, wos erlaubt ist mit bis zu 5 Nymphen. Durch die lange Hegene suchst Du mehr Wasser ab. Blei auf den Grund absinken lassen, im absoluten Zeitlupentempo ca. 5 - 10 cm anheben und genauso langsam wieder absinken lassen. Bisse merkt man meist nur durch scharfes beobachten der Rutenspitze. Sobald die nur ein bißchen nachgibt, muß man anschlagen. Die Renken schießen oft verdammt schnell Richtung Oberfläche, also bei Kontaktverlust schnell einkurbeln, meist hängt dann der Fich noch. Man sollte, wo erlaubt, ein Echolot benutzen, um die Fische und/oder Kanten zu finden.
MfG


----------



## Hunter (25. Januar 2001)

Danke Thomas, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



das hilft mir schon weiter.
Hast du vielleicht noch ein Tipp, wie die Nymphen aussehen sollten? Farbe und so? (obwohl das von Gewässer zu Gewässer bestimmt anders ist, aber was woanders gut ist kann ja bei mir nicht schlecht sein). 
Ich möchte mir meine Nymphen selber binden, was sollte ich beachten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ach, und Schulti: die heiß begehrten Renken-Hechte kann man ja nebenbei, mit den frisch gefangenen Renken als Köder, fangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Renken sind übrigens auch so ein super Hechtköder.
[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hunter am 25-01-2001 um 20:51.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2001)

Am Starnberger See haben die verschiedenfarbige (rot, grün, blau, schwarz) Ny,phen der Größen 14 - 16 benutzt
MfG


----------



## masch1 (13. Februar 2001)

Hi HunterDie Nymphen dürfen ruhig auch Zweifarbig sei z.b. roter Körper schwarzer Kopf nur Körper nicht zu dick binden. 

------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------

